

Fan Bi, Blank Label, and the case for the Founders Visa - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/12/17/invent-a-cool-clothing-site-now-leave-the-country-fan-bi-blank-label-and-the-case-for-the-founders-visa/

======
jhancock
This article is not a clear cut case for a founder's visa as the business
model isn't at all clear it should be operated from the U.S. Quality control
from Shanghai is a critical element of this business. Boston does not provide
enough of an edge to addressing their global market than many other cities.
Shanghai would do well for a headquarters for all aspects of the business,
possibly better than Boston. The only thing I get from this article is the
founder likes the vibe in Boston and wants to stay.

------
theashworld
The problem is such visa issuances invariably involve working closely with IRS
(to ensure the person actually runs the business, makes enough money, employs
all the people he/she claims, etc). And I don't think these two parts of the
government have great communication or the infrastructure to have a good
communication.

~~~
japherwocky
eh.. it's called an "audit", and they've had that infrastructure forever.

